# New brass compared to once fired



## merbeau (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi

Just purchased some new brass (good deal) for my 380 ACP which is first. Most of the time I try to purchase once fired. I know in rifle reloading that finding a good load for new brass may not work as well once it is tried with once-fired brass. I have personally experienced this phenomenon myself. 

Question:- does the same thing apply to new handgun brass? In other words if I find a good load that works for new brass will the same load work equally well when reloaded out of what is now once fired.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The last time I hand-loaded brand-new brass was back when I was loading .30-40 Krag rounds. That was, maybe, 1954.
Since then, I have reloaded only once-fired, ex-military brass: .30-'06 and .45 ACP.

The reloading manuals that I've always used, now mostly more than 20 years old, do not distinguish between new and once-fired (or even much-used) brass.
I've loaded .30-'06 for both accuracy and muzzle energy, and my reloads have never disappointed me in either criterion. My rifle has always been able to hold better than two minutes-of-angle with my reloads, and that's good enough for me.
My .45 ACP reloads were meant to easily make "major caliber" in IPSC, and to be sufficiently accurate against IPSC targets out to 50 yards. Those criteria were also easily met.

On the other hand, I have never loaded or reloaded .380 ACP rounds. My wife and I buy them commercially manufactured, and we collect and sell the used brass.
Nevertheless, I strongly suspect that the same load will work equally well in either new or used brass. The main consideration, I think, is that the used brass be very well cleaned, and that its primer pockets and flash holes be completely clear of dirt and case-cleaner residue.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I would suspect regardless of the .380 brass once fired or new you would not notice any difference in accuracy especially at combat distances. How accurate are you looking to be with your .380?


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, maybe if you are shooting sub-1 MOA, you might notice a difference between new brass and fire-formed brass, but I haven't noticed with any of my rifles (even my sub-MOA .30-06) and my handguns aren't accurate enough to tell.
Finally, I really doubt your .380 is accurate enough.
Don't confuse the "tricks" used to reduce a group by 0.1" or so for a rifle and what you'll get with a handgun that does about 12 MOA on a good day. Totally different accuracy levels.
You still need to resize your new brass to ensure dimensions are correct and that the case mouth is round.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

For rifle reloading I actually preferred to use once (or more) fired brass if the reload is to be used in the same gun. The cases fire form to the chamber size and only need to be neck sized and trimmed to length. The most important dimension in my opinion is to get the overall length of the cartridge so that the bullet is within a few thousandths of the rifling lands when chambered.

GW


----------



## merbeau (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied

Probably will not make a difference (thought I would ask) and yes it depends on the distances. My shooting mostly is at 25 yards. I do shoot at 50 yards for NRA Precision type matches. I have tinkered for years in the center fire event shooting 38 special with a SW Model 52, 9mm using a Smith Wesson 952, 32 Smith Wesson Long with a Hammerli and now 380 ACP using an old Browning FN 1971 model. Most people shoot 45 in both events but I grew up shooting three guns and have stayed with it. I doubt seriously if the Browning will shoot competitive groups unless a new bushing can be fabricated and then custom fit to the barrel. And at this point in time do not plan on purchasing a Browning 1911 in 380 ACP and then customizing it.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Only difference is it will save your back. I use both, new starline brass and/or used. I resize and reload, haven't noticed any difference in accuracy.


----------

